# How to Raise bottle baby goats???



## Rebekahboo (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello so someone gave me a 10 day old baby goat yesterday!! And obviously I never raised a bottle baby before!! I’m looking for help!! Could someone tell me everything I have to do!! Should I use milk replacer from a farms store or someone said cows milk should I use that?? Any info will help!!!


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you know how old the baby is and how much it weighs? That will help with how much/how often you should be feeding. I would use whole cows milk from the store over replacer.


----------



## Rebekahboo (Apr 15, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Do you know how old the baby is and how much it weighs? That will help with how much/how often you should be feeding. I would use whole cows milk from the store over replacer.



she is 10 days old!! She is maybe 5-8pounds


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 15, 2020)

At 10 days old (I read got her 10 days ago). I would be feeding 6 times a day. If you can get an accurate weight on her. You want to be feeding 4 ounces per 5 pounds. I stopped measuring how much, and let them get their bellies nice and full each feeding. If she's 8 pounds she should be getting a little over 7 ounces every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Rebekahboo (Apr 15, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> At 10 days old (I read got her 10 days ago). I would be feeding 6 times a day. If you can get an accurate weight on her. You want to be feeding 4 ounces per 5 pounds. I stopped measuring how much, and let them get their bellies nice and full each feeding. If she's 8 pounds she should be getting a little over 7 ounces every 3-4 hours.


Okay thank you!! I can try to get a better weight on her!!! I know she is very small but don’t know exact weight!! Also can I mix the milk replacer with cows milk?? I would hate to just throw away $30 I spent on it!! Instead of the water it asks for would milk be better??


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 15, 2020)

Since you already have the milk replacer, I would use it as the directions say. I personally have not used replacer, i either use milk from my goats or whole cows milk. 
You can pick her up and get on a scale, then get on the scale with out the goat. Subtract and have a weight on her. This is what I do for all my babies. I weigh weekly to make sure that they are gaining properly. Do you happen to know what breed she is?


----------



## Rebekahboo (Apr 15, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Since you already have the milk replacer, I would use it as the directions say. I personally have not used replacer, i either use milk from my goats or whole cows milk.
> You can pick her up and get on a scale, then get on the scale with out the goat. Subtract and have a weight on her. This is what I do for all my babies. I weigh weekly to make sure that they are gaining properly. Do you happen to know what breed she is?


Okay!! She is a Saanen/alpine mixed


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 15, 2020)

Those are both big breeds. I would make sure to get a weight on her. Go from there. Just multiply her weight by .9 that will give you how many ounces she should be getting each feeding.


----------



## Rebekahboo (Apr 15, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Those are both big breeds. I would make sure to get a weight on her. Go from there. Just multiply her weight by .9 that will give you how many ounces she should be getting each feeding.


Okay thank you!!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 16, 2020)

Rebekahboo said:


> Hello so someone gave me a 10 day old baby goat yesterday!! And obviously I never raised a bottle baby before!! I’m looking for help!! Could someone tell me everything I have to do!! Should I use milk replacer from a farms store or someone said cows milk should I use that?? Any info will help!!!


Bottle feeds goat kids regularly, small meals of milk or milk substitutes. Kid goats should be fed at least 4 times a day to prevent digestive problems until they are 30 days old. From this stage, you will reduce the number of regular meals to 3. It is a product of the natural nursing behavior of baby goats.


----------



## messybun (Jun 14, 2020)

Goats don’t digest cows milk very well because it had way too much lactose. But most store brands use soy, which is kind of worse. If possible find a milk replacer with a milk protein base, or a local Goat dairy with cheap milk.


----------

